# Genie, 0x079E, Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

*HR34 & HR44* All manufacturers

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209442-genie-0x79e/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Key 20131212-1780
HR44/700

Got 79E on my hr44/700 last night. I noticed 3 issues weren't fixed in this release. 

First, trickplay on live buffers, specifically skip-to-tick, still has a confusing delay of about 4 seconds. 

Second, there an audio delay of 4 to 5 seconds when I'm using Doupleplay and I switch to a buffered tuner. There's no delay if the buffer happens to be live. 

The third issue involves my AM-21, which I ran the initial setup again. While it finds all the stations in my market, about half of the channels show a less than 25% signal strength and display an error number 771- signal loss on the off air tuner. Yet that same OTA line splits into my TV directly and the signal is very strong. Several fw updates ago would work fine with all my stations on the AM21.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I also just noted no improvement to the caller ID ghost calls. While on the phone the Unavailable Caller ID message popped up every other minute or so.


----------



## TNUser (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been getting the Unavailable Caller ID message when I am on my landline phone and I do not have "call waiting" so I only have one line.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

This release hasn't helped the issue with losing the picture/video on OTA with an AM21. Just tuned to NBC from Boston which habitually blacks out, and it blacked out after about 10 minutes. As reported by others it, it occurred at the hour mark at exactly 9 PM.

SMK


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Got the download Thursday AM. Waited overnight to see if "MyDirectv", "Pandora", "YouTube" and new "Sports Search" would show up in the Menu. They have not. Did a restart and Guide flush to see if that works. Still waiting.....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bnwrx said:


> Got the download Thursday AM. Waited overnight to see if "MyDirectv", "Pandora", "YouTube" and new "Sports Search" would show up in the Menu. They have not. Did a restart and Guide flush to see if that works. Still waiting.....


The more you reset it, the longer it takes. best to leave it alone for a day or two


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

peds48 said:


> The more you reset it, the longer it takes. best to leave it alone for a day or two


Re-loaded software this AM. Re-booted this afternoon. All back services and icons to normal after 2nd re-boot.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Got the update yesterday, local channels now show SD and HD versions in the guide even though I have "hide SD duplicates" selected.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DJ Lon said:


> Got the update yesterday, local channels now show SD and HD versions in the guide even though I have "hide SD duplicates" selected.


Try this just to see if it works.
Turn on Show All, wait about 5 minutes and then go back and choose to Hide SD Duplicates and see if it takes.
If not, try Menu, Settings, Reset, Restart Receiver.

I had this happen long ago with my HR23 and changing the settings and then back to what I wanted did the job for me.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Two frozen recordings. One last night. Sent report 20131213-26EB. One this morning, report 20131214-5FB.

This is happening everyday for several days, then it goes away for several days. Then it comes back. I have 79E since Thursday morning.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Got it on mine this AM. Did a double reset flush.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Jason Whiddon said:


> Got it on mine this AM. Did a double reset flush.


What is a double reset flush?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> What is a double reset flush?


If you go into the menu and do 2 resets within a 30 minute period, it will clear out all the guide data and reload it over the next couple of days.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> Try this just to see if it works.
> Turn on Show All, wait about 5 minutes and then go back and choose to Hide SD Duplicates and see if it takes.
> If not, try Menu, Settings, Reset, Restart Receiver.
> 
> I had this happen long ago with my HR23 and changing the settings and then back to what I wanted did the job for me.


That fixed the issue, thanks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DJ Lon said:


> That fixed the issue, thanks.


Thanks for the update. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## dhkinil (Dec 17, 2006)

I got mine on Thursday and all was well. I recorded a game on Center Ice on Thursday night. (given how miserably the Rangers played, maybe I would have been better off if it didn't work....) Yesterday however all CI channels just had the Directv logo and music. found this out when I tried to watch the game I had recorded that started an hour earlier. I did not see any messages about subscription, etc. Fortunately I also recorded it in the bedroom. Interestingly enough, I went to the guide and recorded the RSN feed and it was okay. I just sent a reauthorize request. Interesting to see what happens tonight.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Frozen live TV after watching a recorded show. One happened on 12/14 and one just happend. reports are 20131214-7E3 and 20131216-15C8.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I lost Sports Search with this firmware update. The series links that I previously created using Sports Search are still in my Series Manager and continue to work (at least the NCAA basketball one does, there haven't been any Michigan football games to record since I received the updated firmware).


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> I lost Sports Search with this firmware update. The series links that I previously created using Sports Search are still in my Series Manager and continue to work (at least the NCAA basketball one does, there haven't been any Michigan football games to record since I received the updated firmware).


How long since your new firmware was applied? Sometimes it takes a day for it to appear. Also happened to me, and I rebooted a time or two and it returned.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> How long since your new firmware was applied? Sometimes it takes a day for it to appear. Also happened to me, and I rebooted a time or two and it returned.


I received 0x79e on Dec 12th at 7:15 am. So, it's been 5.5 days since I got it. I haven't done a restart.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I always reboot twice, back to back, after getting a new update. Is it necessary? No. Does it sometimes help? Yes. Are there any problems with doing it every software update? No.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> I received 0x79e on Dec 12th at 7:15 am. So, it's been 5.5 days since I got it. I haven't done a restart.


I did as restart last night. After a few hours, the Sports Search still hadn't returned. I haven't checked today.

Update 24+ hours after a restart, the Sports Search still hasn't returned.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Pandora and Ytube gone. 24 hours and two restarts.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Got this update yesterday morning. No new issues, but still have the delay with skip-to-tic and audio delay with doubleplay.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

RoyGBiv said:


> This release hasn't helped the issue with losing the picture/video on OTA with an AM21. Just tuned to NBC from Boston which habitually blacks out, and it blacked out after about 10 minutes. As reported by others it, it occurred at the hour mark at exactly 9 PM.
> 
> SMK


I have noticed that this temporary blackout occurs exactly when the program info switches from one program to the next. It can be on the hour, half-hour, or even 11:34 when local news switches to Jay Leno.


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

Report Key: 20131221-2048

Received download 12/18/2013 0255 CST

After 48 hours: No MyDIRECTV, Pandora, YouTube, nor Sports Search

Performed forced download 12/20/2013 approx. 1130. After only 30 minutes, above features restored. While watching AM21 on OTA Channel 17-1, when switching to new programming at 1230 CST, picture/audio froze. Required front panel reset as unable to change channels, access Menu, power off, etc., even using front panel. Other than AM21, all appears to be working properly. Will not use AM21 until the various issues already reported, including locking up entire system is addressed.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> I did as restart last night. After a few hours, the Sports Search still hadn't returned. I haven't checked today.
> 
> Update 24+ hours after a restart, the Sports Search still hasn't returned.


Last night, I did a double restart. This morning, Sports Search has returned.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

bflora said:


> I have noticed that this temporary blackout occurs exactly when the program info switches from one program to the next. It can be on the hour, half-hour, or even 11:34 when local news switches to Jay Leno.


 Interesting that you mention switching to Leno. Although this initially happened to me on both FOX and NBC, it now only happens on NBC, either from Boston or Providence. I wonder if there is something in the NBC program guide that triggers this when going from one program to the next. One other interesting thing, which I mentioned previously but not in that post, is that if I hit "record" I can then go back and see what had not been visible. Also, even though there is no audio or video, the closed captioning continues to work perfectly.

SMK


----------



## dhkinil (Dec 17, 2006)

last night my genie(44) froze about half way through a recorded program (White Collar, USA) that I was watching. It was recorded on the genie. I have had the picture freeze a few times, (not audio) but if I push play then the picture catches up. This is how it started last night, I had about 6 or 7 seconds of audio (I was skipping past commercials) and when it reached the end of the skip it was still on a commercia)l. I pushed play and then it froze.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

*Major Issues I am having with 0x79e National Release from 12/12/13:*

*1. Quick Tune Insignias are blank but numbers are there (issue may have started from download prior to this one).*
*2. My Directv is blank (it has been telling me to Check back often for over a week now!).*
*3. Under Extras: Pandora is missing!*
*4. Under Search: Sports is missing!*
*5. When you click to go into STARZ or SHO On Demand (may be others too) you see the Directv Logo but nothing else (may have also started from download prior to this one!).*

*I did reset my dvr and waited 72 hours but to no avail. I then tried to re-download same version but again to no avail.*

*Does anyone know of any fixes to these issues? Does anyone know if D* has acknowledged these issues? Is there any eta on a fix? Is there a SAFE stable CE recent release out there that may remedy these issues? Is this only a Genie HR44/700 problem like I have?*

*Any input from anyone would be appreciated!*


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

somguy said:


> *Major Issues I am having with 0x79e National Release from 12/12/13:*
> 
> *1. Quick Tune Insignias are blank but numbers are there (issue may have started from download prior to this one).*
> *2. My Directv is blank (it has been telling me to Check back often for over a week now!).*
> ...


I had a similar issue with my HR44-500. Here is what worked for me....Re-downloaded the 79e release, after download and re-boot was complete, I re-booted within 30 minutes again(no download, just a menu reset), this flushed out the Guide data. Then waited maybe 5-6 hours, checked and the items were still missing, so I did another re-boot which brought all the items back and they have remained active for 2 weeks now. That's what worked for me.....


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't know why many have missing Pandora,Youtube,Sports app after a SW update which shouldn't happen(at least it didn't happen on mine) But My Directv not showing anything is normal after a update, You just have to let it populate which takes 24-48 hours maybe less, Double restarts usually is good for guide issues, and for SW updates as well.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

btw MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE sorry for yelling


----------



## EricBergan (Apr 27, 2007)

Since getting 79e, every couple of days I'm losing whole home networking. GenieGo doesn't see any shows on either the HR44 or the HR20. The Android app remote app doesn't see either box. HR20 doesn't see shows on the HR44. The HR44 can see shows on the HR20, and otherwise seems to be acting normally. Resetting the HR44 fixes the problem. Didn't have the problem prior to the update.

Is anyone else seeing this - I don't see any similar comments above. Thanks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

somguy said:


> *Major Issues I am having with 0x79e National Release from 12/12/13:*
> 
> *1. Quick Tune Insignias are blank but numbers are there (issue may have started from download prior to this one).*
> *2. My Directv is blank (it has been telling me to Check back often for over a week now!).*
> ...


-) If you've ever participated in the CE program and are no longer participating, you should first enter the following keyword search: 'IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT'
-) Then reboot your STB
-) When the STB gets back to live video, reboot it a second time
-) Wait 24-48 hours

Once you've followed these steps, things should improve.


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

under what screen does the iamanedgecutter show up. I cant seem to find it since I went to a bigger hard drive.

Point being, could that be why I am no longer plagued with all these problems? It has been working in a perfect manner and no more freeze ups either. Ben on this current release. I would recommend for those having problems if you can,,,, hook up a blank hard drive and let it format and boot to it. Then do a menu shut down and hook back up the same drive u were using,, Makes no sense to me but it worked wonders for me. The direct guy even came out and on his teck line they redid the firm ware some way and it was better for a few days then all kinds of problems again. of course u will loose any files on the hard drive you hook up. You have nothing to loose if u have a blank drive laying around.


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

Kerry said:


> under what screen does the iamanedgecutter show up. I cant seem to find it since I went to a bigger hard drive.
> 
> .


Those features are in Settings & Help, Misc.Options. If you didn't do a keyword search for IAMANEDGECUTTER and perform a restart since you installed your new drive, you'll need to do that for those features to appear.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mrphil said:


> Those features are in Settings & Help, Misc.Options. If you didn't do a keyword search for IAMANEDGECUTTER and perform a restart since you installed your new drive, you'll need to do that for those features to appear.


Please *DO NOT* enter the keyword above unless you are participating in the CE process. There is a separate area at DBSTalk for discussing and participating in the CE process. You should review all information about the CE process before making a decision on whether to participate or not.

If you take the national downloads, then please do not enter the IAMANEDGECUTTER keyword on your STB. If you have entered this keyword, you should undo it by doing a keyword search for: *IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT* .

If you are on a national release and would like to send a report to DIRECTV, you can use the following two keyword searches:
*SENDREPORT* - to send a basic report to DIRECTV
*SENDREPORTALL* - to send a more comprehensive report to DIRECTV


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks , I am not doing the ce right now and it is working so flawless I am just goanna leave it as is. The only problem I can find is when doing ff or rr then using the jump the indicator does not keep up with what its doing. Have to wait a couple seconds for the indicator to catch up. Other than that I find no problems.
No freeze ups audio drop outs ect. I have had problems of some varying degree from the word go. They all seem cleared up now.


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

HR44-500 0X79E Issues:

Youtube and Pandora missing. Waited a week. Reset network settings and no result. Forced reinstall, 3 hours later Youtube and Pandora appeared.

Long time problem: If you select 'More From... " in Youtube, if the author's name has a space in it, it will always have no results. Likely need to wrap the name with quotes. Easy fix and has been in HR2x for years.

New with 0x79e: Delay in getting audio from Youtube videos for 5 to 10 seconds after video starts. Can cut in and out. Has from time to time audio dropped out during playback well past start.

If you do a search with many results, eventually when you apparently get to end of list, you get a network communication error message. Retry and get another error. Scroll back up in the list and pick a video and there is no network error.

Display: Been seeing one or two second freezes mostly in OTA (have AM21) video, but also with satellite channels (less frequently)

Slower channel changing.

Has difficulty recording more than two channels; occasionally blank recordings.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

I am still getting the loss of sound when switching from a channel which broadcasts in stereo, to one which broadcasts in surround sound. This has been a problem on every software release since I received an HR34, not long after they first became available.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Doug,

Thank you for your advice; it is appreciated! I did follow your advice however after 48 hours and even after 72 hours nothing changed. However I happen to notice that on New Year's Eve all of my problems had been resolved! Although the insignia's on QuickTune returned almost right away on NYE all of my other issues including My Directv being blank, SHO and STARZ On Demand only showing D* logo as well as Sports, YouTube and Pandora missing have all been fixed as well! I guess that the lesson learned here is to reboot twice in a row to flush the guide but to give it more time to fix itself. The approximate time I had to wait in this instance is 108 hours or 4 1/2 days but at least it wasn't all that long and all of my issues have now been resolved. Thanks again for everyone's input and Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Major Fail.

2 HR34s updated today with 0x079E (probably because they are recording close to 24 hours a day).

CC NOT WORKING ON EITHER HR34.

Rebooted again.

CC still not working.

CC confirmed working on same channels via a HR2x unit.

CC confirmed working on HR34 programs recorded on Genie and played back via Home Network on HR2x units.

Neither CC or DirecTV subtitles working, which could lead to major fine by FCC.


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

My genie now thinks it is a 2 tuner. Since the update I keep getting the message asking to disable doubleplay. Happens with only 1 program scheduled to record. Any thoughts?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Now slow to remote commands and Guide stumbles through scrolling.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Experienced a rough ride with 0x079e. My HR34-700 was updated on 7 January 14. Normally it takes between 12 and 16 hours for my Genie to reload after receiving a update. With this update the Sports App was missing in the Search & Browse Menu and the My DirecTV-What's On/Genie Recommends features did not return after the first 24 hours. Took two resets to bring those features back. This morning YouTube and Pandora were still missing in the Extras Menu. Took another reset to bring those features back.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

vfviola said:


> My genie now thinks it is a 2 tuner. Since the update I keep getting the message asking to disable doubleplay. Happens with only 1 program scheduled to record. Any thoughts?


Try a reboot.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Experienced a rough ride with 0x09e. My HR34-700 was updated on 7 January 14. Normally it takes between 12 and 16 hours for my Genie to reload after receiving a update. With this update the Sports App was missing in the Search & Browse Menu and the My DirecTV-What's On/Genie Recommends features did not return after the first 24 hours. Took two resets to bring those features back. This morning YouTube and Pandora were still missing in the Extras Menu. Took another reset to bring those features back.


I've rebooted 3 times and in last 3 days, and did a reauthorization, and still missing pandora. Genie recommends.

Nothing like screwing up a perfectly running box. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Multiple Freeze ups, and really sluggish.
Not happy with this release at all. I think my Genie is Dying! :hair:


----------



## zinger1457 (Sep 25, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Multiple Freeze ups, and really sluggish.
> Not happy with this release at all. I think my Genie is Dying! :hair:


Same here, submitted a report to DTV using the google form, seemed to work good for a few days after that, now back to freezing, rebooting and getting disk errors during self test.


----------



## Strog (Dec 20, 2011)

acostapimps said:


> Until they decide to update again
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using DBSTalk mobile app


Well you called it... Got 0x079E on my H34 and my problems returned...Grey screens and freezing on clients. I wish there was a way to block updates.. Agrhhhhhhh :blackeye:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Still running slow, and remote responses are like using my HR23 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you tried a Menu reset? That sometimes clears things up.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Still running slow, and remote responses are like using my HR23 Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


Same problem with guide. Will be going through it and it just freezes! Sometimes takes as long as 15 seconds before it will resume scrolling. Have rebooted with no success.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

lgb0250 said:


> Same problem with guide. Will be going through it and it just freezes! Sometimes takes as long as 15 seconds before it will resume scrolling. Have rebooted with no success.


When the Guide freezes, are there Banner Ads on the screen ?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

It doesn't matter when it freezes. It doesn't just do it with the guide. Its any general commands. 

If another person from here or directv tells Me to do another reboot, I'm going to freak out. 


It's been rebooted multiple times, both unplugged, and through the menu. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Example, took 4 seconds from pressing guide button, to actually seeing the guide. 
Another example, when you select a channel, sometimes it takes so long that the info banner is already off by the time the channel shows a picture. That tells me it takes 4 or more seconds to change a channel. That's with native now off. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Since the new softrware, my component output has an audio/video synchronization problem. The audio comes in about a half second late. Reboot did no good Anyone else? Thanks!


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Since the latest HR34 sofwtare upgrade, I have noticed the TV picture shake and return to normal. This happens, on some channels, about every 30 seconds. On some channels it does not happen t all. I replaced the HDMI cables. I even tried my Blu Ray and DVD players, and this does not happen. I had video set to only 1080i and 1080p. I had Native on and off; did not change anything. When I allowed all the various resolutions, some channels show up in a small box in the of the screen. I have since set the video back to 1080i/1080p. Even on a soft reset it does. I did a power reset, but it seemed not to do much help. One last things, on some SD channels, one can see the video tracking at the bottom of the screen.

On live sport, it is especially apparent, as well as HD channels, It does not seem to be happening on SD channels. So, I pretty much eliminated the TV.

To me it looks like the HR34 is starting to fail. It is 15 months old. Either that, the disk is starting to fail.

If anyone can offer ides, that would be helpful. I did send an e-mail to DirecTV Customer Service to ask fro a replacement receiver.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Received this update last Tuesday. Counted 3 times in the last two days that live programming has froze up requiring a pause+play and FF to resume watching. Recordings have been OK so far.


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

EricBergan said:


> Since getting 79e, every couple of days I'm losing whole home networking. GenieGo doesn't see any shows on either the HR44 or the HR20. The Android app remote app doesn't see either box. HR20 doesn't see shows on the HR44. The HR44 can see shows on the HR20, and otherwise seems to be acting normally. Resetting the HR44 fixes the problem. Didn't have the problem prior to the update.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this - I don't see any similar comments above. Thanks.


I have the same issue but with HR44 and HR24, I am under case management now and after a 7hr ordeal with directv and replacing just about every component in my setup, including replacing the hr44 which I told them not to do, we are now doing a tier 3 report which will entail complete documentation of the entire setup. They were unwilling to hear that the latest software update caused this issue or let me talk to software engineers.

So I forced a download on the HR24s, and I got the older x740 release, and guess what the genie worked and whole home was good. After an auto update last night they put the HR24s back on x79b, and guess what...genie is broken can't see anything.

I mean I had some very stupid **** these guys wanted to do, like a hot test running all cables across the floor. Then they tried to tell me it was caused by my RVU client using my network and not the deca + cable? Seriously? Stick to the problem I called you about.

I am telling you the quality of their field experts even under case management is a joke. They don't know what the hell they are talking about and wasted so much of my time.

Directv is starting to suck it big time, I can't wait till Sunday ticket is no longer exclusive.

As far as I am concerned they suck the least still, but their field support has hit rock bottom.

I don't think there is a fix to this short of a software update. I will let those idiots come back outa ne do their tier 3 testing, but they are not touching **** until I talk to software engineering.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

I am getting the frozen video but the audio continues bug also. It seems to follow one tuner and is definitely repeatable. It can happen with live TV or with recordings. This happens a few seconds after the beginning of a recording or with paused live TV. If you try FF through it then the process repeats (picture freezes and audio starts over).

I believe it does not apply to certain channels or shows because I was able to repeat the process using double play tuned to the same channel. The problem only occurred on one tuner and not the other and it followed that tuner no matter what channel it was tuned to.

Anyway, this has been going on for a few months now and I can't seem to find a work-around.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

After my rough ride with 0x79e as I posted earlier and the on going issues I've experienced with my HR34-700 since 0x799 DirecTV rolled out a truck this morning and had the tech swap it with a HR44-200. Now it's wait and see.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> After my rough ride with 0x79e as I posted earlier and the on going issues I've experienced with my HR34-700 since 0x799 DirecTV rolled out a truck this morning and had the tech swap it with a HR44-200. Now it's wait and see.


you should be OK. I also replaced my HR34 with an HR44-200 a couple of days ago, I guess there are no more folks to defend the HR34 no more...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

How am I supposed to demand the HR44?

I'm going to get a service call, and they are going to say its fine.
Because its the same right now as the HR23, which is deemed as working correctly.
Thats a more real world outcome, not a DBS talk outcome.

So tell me what steps do I take to demand a HR44?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> How am I supposed to demand the HR44?
> 
> I'm going to get a service call, and they are going to say its fine.
> Because its the same right now as the HR23, which is deemed as working correctly.
> ...


Making demands will get you nowhere. In my situation I contacted DirecTV when the issues started last month after my HR34-700 received the 0x799 software. I told them the steps I took to correct the issues and did a SENDREPORT. The issues became sporatic with time but increased after the Genie received 0x79e. I contacted DirecTV again, told them the repeated steps I took to correct the issues and did a second SENDREPORT. They scheduled a service call. When the tech arrived I explained the issues and showed the recordings I made displaying the issues. He said the receiver needed to replaced and swapped my HR34-700 with a HR44-200.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Making demands will get you nowhere. In my situation I contacted DirecTV when the issues started last month after my HR34-700 received the 0x799 software. I told them the steps I took to correct the issues and did a SENDREPORT. The issues became sporatic with time but increased after the Genie received 0x79e. I contacted DirecTV again, told them the repeated steps I took to correct the issues and did a second SENDREPORT. They scheduled a service call. When the tech arrived I explained the issues and showed the recordings I made displaying the issues. He said the receiver needed to replaced and swapped my HR34-700 with a HR44-200.


Well it sounds like you had an issue you could show, Like messed up recordings.

The ones listed with the complaints here are just flat out slow responses, and lock ups.
Theses are OK by Directv standard.

But I will call and I'm going to have them look at my HR23 and 34 and see what the outcome is.
But unless I can show corrupt recordings, or a totally locked up box, I don't see them swapping out receivers.

But hey maybe I'll be surprised. :righton:


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

peds48 said:


> you should be OK. I also replaced my HR34 with an HR44-200 a couple of days ago, I guess there are no more folks to defend the HR34 no more...


I wish you luck. My HR44-200 pixelates a lot and the audio also drops every so often. Please note that my signal is great and this a new install (of the DVR). I hope that Directv fixes this issue soon.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

R0am3r said:


> I wish you luck. My HR44-200 pixelates a lot and the audio also drops every so often. Please note that my signal is great and this a new install (of the DVR). I hope that Directv fixes this issue soon.


I know a few people with HR44's and they have their issues too. :righton:

Directv needs to fire their software department.

Sorry but its not working, How many years does it take to get a Stable box and keep it stable?

Every new Receiver Directv drops out is always claimed to be the Answer, and Guess what it always ends up the same. HR44 is no different.
HR24 comes out strong and next software update, it gets kicked downhill.
HR24 was the King of the receivers, Well guess what its barely better then HR23

I think My HR20-700 is the fastest right now, and that only gets used 3 times a year.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

R0am3r said:


> I wish you luck. My HR44-200 pixelates a lot and the audio also drops every so often. Please note that my signal is great and this a new install (of the DVR). I hope that Directv fixes this issue soon.


so far it has been flawless. [know on wood]


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

So far it's been about two weeks with 0x079e on an HR44-700 and two HR24-200's.

I have had to restart the HR44-700 twice in the last week because it became so unresponsive to remote input (RF Mode). It slowly got worse and worse. The first time this happened, I let it sit to see if it could "cure itself". That didn't work, and I ended up having to do an RBR to recover. This last time, I waited until the box would only respond to every other command (it ignored the second command, every time like clockwork). At that point, I did a Menu reset (for a more controlled shut down). It's been two days since the Menu reset and all appears normal. I am seeing some of the random audio drops/pixellation issues on both the HR44 and HR24.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

This may be useful for those who own Sony Bravia LCD TVs.

A couple days ago, I made a post concerning some issues I was having. I went as far as running all the diagnostics to see if there was a problem with my HR34. Everything came out fine.

I decided to check my TV Display setting and discovered that it was set to "Wide Pixel", instead of just "Wide". "Wide Pixel" apparently handles overscan. Whatever it did it was causing my HD programming, it turns out, to shimmer on the screen and whit flashes similar to a camera flash. I think I may have changed the setting when i was setting up my remote control for my new home theatre system. This was about the same time this software release came out. 

Regardless, either changing the Display setting, or running all the diagnostics, or both fixed my problem.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

nmetro said:


> This may be useful for those who own Sony Bravia LCD TVs.
> 
> A couple days ago, I made a post concerning some issues I was having. I went as far as running all the diagnostics to see if there was a problem with my HR34. Everything came out fine.
> 
> ...


Yea, I wish it was that simple, but I doubt that's the case here for many.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Had a big-time freeze a few days ago. While watching a recording, EVERYTHING froze, including two different remotes. Had to do a red-button reset. After the reset, my series recordings were messed up and I had to re-configure all of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wrong forum.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

kram said:


> Had a big-time freeze a few days ago. While watching a recording, EVERYTHING froze, including two different remotes. Had to do a red-button reset. After the reset, my series recordings were messed up and I had to re-configure all of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


If/when this happens again, don't jump right in and change your series recordings. Give them some time to repopulate and I think you may see them fill in. When I restart any of the HR series, the series recordings show 0 or at most 1 when I check them immediately. Over the next few hours/days they fill in to the "right" quantity. This is true even if the guide is not flushed...it just takes time to repopulate the series links/ToDo list. On the other hand, if your series links are completely gone (as opposed to inaccurate), then that's a different problem.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

More usability problems:

Turned on my HR34 last night to catch the news. Changed the channel and it took about 30 seconds before the channel changed. Previous channel's audio and a black screen were displayed the whole time. Infobar at top of screen updated with new channel number/program info but wasn't until after the 30second or so mark that it actually made the switch for me.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

I tried to get a new Genie and some minis to replace some of my older gear, but still keeping some of my old DVRs.

DirecTV said they would upgrade me for free, but need to send someone out to do the install. I'm not a fan of installers coming out as I've often had to re-do any work they did. This should only be swapping receivers (I already have a 16 port switch installed) so I don't understand why they want to send someone instead of just drop shipping the new receivers. Seems like it would cost them a lot less money to ship the units (especailly since they charge me for shipping.....) rather than having a guy come out.

Is this just standard procedure for DirecTV now?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

redfiver said:


> Is this just standard procedure for DirecTV now?


Yep, pretty much


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

redfiver said:


> I tried to get a new Genie and some minis to replace some of my older gear, but still keeping some of my old DVRs.
> 
> DirecTV said they would upgrade me for free, but need to send someone out to do the install. I'm not a fan of installers coming out as I've often had to re-do any work they did. This should only be swapping receivers (I already have a 16 port switch installed) so I don't understand why they want to send someone instead of just drop shipping the new receivers. Seems like it would cost them a lot less money to ship the units (especailly since they charge me for shipping.....) rather than having a guy come out.
> 
> Is this just standard procedure for DirecTV now?


Are you on swim and supported Whole Home Service with deca?

And how many DVRs are you keeping?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A truck roll is "a good thing". When they've come to mi casa, they checked everything, including tweaking the dish a millimeter or so.


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello -- 

My HR34 this morning had every recording after 10 p.m. (House Hunters, and all of the network late shows) freeze up. I push play and the audio runs, but the picture locks up on the first image. If I hit ffw, it goes to the end and asks to delete program.

I went ahead and did the double reset, cleared the flash/ram, and did the "sendall" 20140122-3F5F.

This happens sometimes with Mike/Mike in the morning, and it happened last week w. Intelligence. However, this is the first time that it has happened with all of my recordings after a certain time period.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Yet another episode of poor usability on this release. Was watching TV last night and tried to view the guide - HR34 stopped responding to the remote for several minutes. After it responded again, it only worked briefly and got hung up again. Took me about 10 minutes to change the channel. Would have RBR'd it had I not been recording things at the time.

Not sure what they changed in this release, but it's been the worst yet for me.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

redfiver said:


> I tried to get a new Genie and some minis to replace some of my older gear, but still keeping some of my old DVRs.
> 
> DirecTV said they would upgrade me for free, but need to send someone out to do the install. I'm not a fan of installers coming out as I've often had to re-do any work they did. This should only be swapping receivers (I already have a 16 port switch installed) so I don't understand why they want to send someone instead of just drop shipping the new receivers. Seems like it would cost them a lot less money to ship the units (especailly since they charge me for shipping.....) rather than having a guy come out.
> 
> Is this just standard procedure for DirecTV now?


If you take advantage of any offer (reduced) They will require a " Pro Install" I just added a Genie HR44/200 + Swm 16 for $99 +$50 for Install Had I done it myself the Cost would be $299 Solid Signal and $50 bucks for a Swm16 so I saved some money and the installer was very happy to bring the equipment and for the Help


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

I received software update 1/23 0x7e5 for Genie 34 . any release notes?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

gvc said:


> I received software update 1/23 0x7e5 for Genie 34 . any release notes?


Me too(HR44)......


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

I only got one hit searching for 0x7e5. By gvc here. I got it tuesday night on my hr34.
It still isn't working correctly. The exact same problems a bunch of people are having.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

rmmccann said:


> Yet another episode of poor usability on this release. Was watching TV last night and tried to view the guide - HR34 stopped responding to the remote for several minutes. After it responded again, it only worked briefly and got hung up again. Took me about 10 minutes to change the channel. Would have RBR'd it had I not been recording things at the time.
> 
> Not sure what they changed in this release, but it's been the worst yet for me.


I received this update on 1/7 and the guide problem is driving me crazy! I can scroll down three or four lines and then all of a sudden it freezes up. Have to sit there and wait maybe 30 seconds until it finally unfreezes itself and then go another four or five lines and it freezes again. Now it's even happening when I scroll through my list of recordings!

Sounds like some kind of RAM problem but I'm not knowledgeable enough to fix it on my own and I detests calling tech support and going through all the hoops just to be told they don't know either.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

gvc said:


> I received software update 1/23 0x7e5 for Genie 34 . any release notes?


http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/210251-genie-0x07e5-issuesdiscussion/


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lgb0250 said:


> I received this update on 1/7 and the guide problem is driving me crazy! I can scroll down three or four lines and then all of a sudden it freezes up. Have to sit there and wait maybe 30 seconds until it finally unfreezes itself and then go another four or five lines and it freezes again. Now it's even happening when I scroll through my list of recordings!
> 
> Sounds like some kind of RAM problem but I'm not knowledgeable enough to fix it on my own and I detests calling tech support and going through all the hoops just to be told they don't know either.


Yep 100% same results.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

lgb0250 said:


> I received this update on 1/7 and the guide problem is driving me crazy! I can scroll down three or four lines and then all of a sudden it freezes up. Have to sit there and wait maybe 30 seconds until it finally unfreezes itself and then go another four or five lines and it freezes again. Now it's even happening when I scroll through my list of recordings!
> 
> Sounds like some kind of RAM problem but I'm not knowledgeable enough to fix it on my own and I detests calling tech support and going through all the hoops just to be told they don't know either.


Try doing two menu resets back to back. Do this just before turning in so the Guide can repopulate significantly overnight.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Just noticed a change in how Pandora works. Used to be able to play Pandora while going back & watching the video of any program (handy during sporting events), but today discovered it no longer allows that. If you leave the Pandora screen, Pandora stops. Since I got this release in December and used this feature a week or so ago, it can't be caused by 79E.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jacinkcmo said:


> Just noticed a change in how Pandora works. Used to be able to play Pandora while going back & watching the video of any program (handy during sporting events), but today discovered it no longer allows that. If you leave the Pandora screen, Pandora stops. Since I got this release in December and used this feature a week or so ago, it can't be caused by 79E.


Genies has never been able to play Pandora and watch TV at the same time


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

peds48 said:


> Genies has never been able to play Pandora and watch TV at the same time


Sorry, but I've been doing it up until last week.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jacinkcmo said:


> Sorry, but I've been doing it up until last week.


Are you sure you have a Genie?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jacinkcmo said:


> Sorry, but I've been doing it up until last week.


That's been the number one complaint about genies and has never worked for anyone. How'd you get it to work?


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes it's a Genie (HR44-500 for many months) and I have no idea why it worked - I didn't know it wasn't supposed to - but it did.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jacinkcmo said:


> Yes it's a Genie (HR44-500 for many months) and I have no idea why it worked - I didn't know it wasn't supposed to - but it did.


AFAIK, that would make you the only one!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jacinkcmo said:


> Yes it's a Genie (HR44-500 for many months) and I have no idea why it worked - I didn't know it wasn't supposed to - but it did.


Could you tell us exactly how you did it? Maybe someone else can try and replicate it.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Could you tell us exactly how you did it? Maybe someone else can try and replicate it.


I would be VERY interested in how that worked. I've had an HR34 and now an HR44 and it has never worked on either. My HR21 continues to have that function.....


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Some of you guys must not have used your genie for pandora much, Because I can recall also that pandora could have been played while watching TV. I haven't tried it in quite sometime, but I know for a fact it did. I remember once I hit the wrong option on my HR34 when comparing my LG smart. Pandora app. And I was wondering why it was playing during live tv and had to go back into Genie and shut it off. 

And anyone with an LG smart tv knows you can't do smart apps if you choose to watch something on any of the other inputs. 
So I know it wasn't the tv. 
Which is the only tv that the Genie had ever been hooked too. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm still old fashioned: one thing on at a time. Can't see the desire to have the TV picture on and audio blocked off to music. Besides, much better bit rate with Pandora through the computer.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Some of you guys must not have used your genie for pandora much, Because I can recall also that pandora could have been played while watching TV. I haven't tried it in quite sometime, but I know for a fact it did. I remember once I hit the wrong option on my HR34 when comparing my LG smart. Pandora app. And I was wondering why it was playing during live tv and had to go back into Genie and shut it off.
> 
> And anyone with an LG smart tv knows you can't do smart apps if you choose to watch something on any of the other inputs.
> So I know it wasn't the tv.
> ...


A long time ago, I posted in a thread about the fact you could not watch TV while listening to Pandora on my HR34. I have never been able to do that, ever. Which is what I was told by many here on this Forum.I've had my HR44 since June of 13. It has never worked that way. I do listen to Pandora a fair amount. Typically I use my HR21 when doing that so I can watch other programming at the same time. The way I understood it, from other posts here on the Forum, is because the 34/44 act as a server for other, possibly multiple clients, it doesn't have the capacity to do the Pandora/other viewing function. At least that is the way I understand it.....Having said that, I wish it could.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> I'm still old fashioned: one thing on at a time. Can't see the desire to have the TV picture on and audio blocked off to music. Besides, much better bit rate with Pandora through the computer.


I like it when watching sports so I don't have to listen to the announcers babble. Bit rate isn't a concern for that purpose. And regardless of what others have said, I have done this on my genie until last week. I didn't know I "couldn't" - worked for me, no idea why.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

jacinkcmo said:


> *I like it when watching sports so I don't have to listen to the announcers babble.* Bit rate isn't a concern for that purpose. And regardless of what others have said, I have done this on my genie until last week. I didn't know I "couldn't" - worked for me, no idea why.


Exactly why I like it too!!! 
So if it worked for you, do you know which firmware edition you were on when it was working? Which firmware are you on now?


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

bnwrx said:


> Exactly why I like it too!!!
> So if it worked for you, do you know which firmware edition you were on when it was working? Which firmware are you on now?


It's been 79e since mid-december


----------

